# Permy. He's gone crazy as a bedbug!



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon would like to introduce you all to Permy, The All-Wonder.

It is said, on other fora, that Permy is a very opinionated type of person. (For instance, he is adamant that the prog window was short.)

I hope you don't hold it against him.

If all goes well, I'm aiming that this thread generates discussion on Permy's various music & gear viewpoints.

But, please, behave yourselves and do not be disrespectful, for my man Perms is a (former) PROGMASTERMAN with deep knowledge of 70's (British) audio.

So then, Perms, I leave it with you:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I disagree strongly with the 1st.

And, my comment on the 2nd is, having the best sound possible allows me to get more emotionally and intellectually into the music I love. So, having a collection of music used primarily to: configure cartridges, get the best speaker placement, adjust subwoofer settings, adjusting room treatment, etc, etc, are great tools to make my system sound as good as possible, so I can get deeper into the music I love.

There seems to be a broadly held misconception, that the vast majority of audiophiles are much more into the gear, than they are the music. From my limited exposure (I am a member of the LAOCAS, the largest audiophile society in the world, so I've talked to many), this is not the case. The majority that I have contact with, are 'music first' audiophiles. 

There seems to be a false dichotomy, that one is either into the music, or they are are into the gear. But this is wrong. I spend the vast majority of my music listening, ignoring the gear, and just listening to the music. But that does not mean, that there may be a few hours every week or two, where I can have a hell of a lot of fun, tweaking the gear, and listening to all those 'approved audiophile' recordings.

And finally, let's say that someone is a 'gear first' audiophile. Why should anyone care how they spend their time and money? If they are enjoying the hobby on those terms, what's the issue?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Those are actually photos of English actor/comedian Bill Bailey as Manny Blanco in the Channel 4 sitcom "Black Books" and quite frankly while Manny was something of an _idiot savant_ he knew bugger all about prog rock or 70's British audio equipment...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

My good friend Perms - well, actually I have not heard from him for over a year ,since he turned his back on most prog - he rather looks like actor Bailey.

(And doesn't Bailey have a rich voice that you would die for?)


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I like this one......


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Just don't call them tubes!!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

